

Usability issues with adding search engines to Web browsers - phsr
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2011/02/usability-issues-with-adding-search-engines-to-web-browsers.html

======
drdaeman
> is add any search engine that comes up in meta tags automatically

Won't it possibly lead to adding phishing entries (silently waiting for cases
users won't notice the right one and add the wrong one) in future?

------
jdp23
Great writeup with screenshots highlighting the different issues IE, Safari
Chrome, Opera, and Firefox have.

Near the end Gabe says "I compiled feedback on these issue in hope that this
part of the browser user experience gets fixed in all these great pieces of
software." Yeah really. Let's hope the browser vendors listen!

